

Ask HN: Blogs... how many? - martinshen

I'm starting a new company now and have always wondered what I should do as far as blogging goes. We are going under the name UpOut.com and I'm not sure if I should also start blogging at another domain I purchased, martinizer.com (my name is Martin). What is appropriate to put on our company blog vs. what should I write on my own (or should I have my own?).<p>On a side note, great idea: toothbrushes with expiration dates to let people know when to buy a new one (aka every 3-5 months) which will also increase toothbrush sales!
======
jonah
Content that validates your concept, approach, ability to execute etc. goes on
the corp blog, interesting things you find along the way go on your personal
blog.

